# Columbia Film MFA, Fall 2020 Application



## amar41

Hi there! I didn't see a thread for this yet so I thought I'd start one. I applied last year for Screenwriting/Directing, was waitlisted and never got off the waitlist, so I'm on my second round of applications. Was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about the optional video exercise for someone who has far more screenwriting experience than directing. I submitted a video last year and I'm not sure if I want to include it again or re-shoot something.


----------



## Holly.A

As someone currently attending Columbia, they’re a storytelling school through and through. Just because you don’t have as much experience with directing, they definitely want to know what the story is about. You’ll do great!


----------



## truffleshuffle

amar41 said:


> Hi there! I didn't see a thread for this yet so I thought I'd start one. I applied last year for Screenwriting/Directing, was waitlisted and never got off the waitlist, so I'm on my second round of applications. Was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about the optional video exercise for someone who has far more screenwriting experience than directing. I submitted a video last year and I'm not sure if I want to include it again or re-shoot something.



Hi Abby, best of luck. I'm finishing up my application now. 

I'm wondering if we should include "Screenwriting/Directing" in the thread title to specify what track we're applying for? I'm not sure if the Creative Producing track has the same application materials and admissions process? (I could be wrong)


----------



## Holly.A

truffleshuffle said:


> Hi Abby, best of luck. I'm finishing up my application now.
> 
> I'm wondering if we should include "Screenwriting/Directing" in the thread title to specify what track we're applying for? I'm not sure if the Creative Producing track has the same application materials and admissions process? (I could be wrong)


The only difference is you have to submit a resume.


----------



## Chris W

While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)

List your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. If you can, please also review all of the other programs that you applied to on the site. It will help others A TON. 









						Columbia University - Creative Producing (M.F.A.)
					

The Film MFA Program in Creative Producing is a three-year film school program that takes advantage of Columbia’s unique geography at the center...



					www.filmschool.org
				












						Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)
					

The mission of the Film MFA in Screenwriting/Directing is to rigorously train storytellers in film, television and digital media.



					www.filmschool.org
				




You also assign start ratings to:

Alumni  
Campus
Career Assistance
Equipment
Coursework
Professors
Financial Aid & Scholarships
You can review a film school as an:

Alumni
Current Student
Admitted Applicant
Current Applicant
Rejected Applicant
Official Tour
Unofficial Tour
Interview
Thank you! It'll be a HUGE help to the site and fellow applicants.


----------



## truffleshuffle

amar41 said:


> Hi there! I didn't see a thread for this yet so I thought I'd start one. I applied last year for Screenwriting/Directing, was waitlisted and never got off the waitlist, so I'm on my second round of applications. Was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about the optional video exercise for someone who has far more screenwriting experience than directing. I submitted a video last year and I'm not sure if I want to include it again or re-shoot something.



I saw on your profile that you were accepted to USC last Fall. May I ask what caused you to turn it down and reapply to Columbia's MFA? I've also applied to USC as well for Fall 2020 (along with Columbia).


----------



## amar41

truffleshuffle said:


> I saw on your profile that you were accepted to USC last Fall. May I ask what caused you to turn it down and reapply to Columbia's MFA? I've also applied to USC as well for Fall 2020 (along with Columbia).


Hey! It was a decision I made after interviewing at Columbia and speaking with a student who had transferred from USC to Columbia following his first year. Primarily my decision to wait it out on Columbia's waitlist, and subsequently reapply this year, was that it's one of the only programs I've found that allows you to pursue screenwriting and directing in an equal capacity, no matter which one you end up choosing as your concentration. Columbia's program is super focused on storytelling. They are a narrative school that is dedicated to nurturing great storytellers and as someone who ultimately wants to be a writer/director, the program just felt like a much better fit. 

In addition, after I was accepted to USC I was having a lot of trouble getting any information from admissions. As an example I called several times re: the status of my financial aid application and was essentially told that if I got any scholarships I'd receive a letter in the mail. It just gave me a funny feeling - that I already felt like I wasn't being supported by the department despite my acceptance to the program. Like many students entering these programs, I will need to self-fund my graduate pursuits (translate: will be racking up major debt) and I felt pretty quickly that USC wasn't where I wanted to invest my time and money.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Sam Mulcahy

Hello,
I'm Sam, I also applied this year.
Nice meeting you all.

First year applying for me. I don't have a lot of film experience necessarily but I majored in Theatre with a focus on acting. I actually used my application primarily to advocate for myself not as, like, a performance arts person, but just as an artist. I don't have much experience writing so I'm sure my screenplays are meh, but I tried to be honest with them and make them unique to me.

I actually only applied to Columbia this year since they're the program that most aligns with my interests and I just wanted to focus on the one application. Anyways I'm curious about you guys. What did you focus on with your application? What were your writing samples about?


----------



## Vindhya

Around when are we expected to hear from them, if at all?


----------



## Chris W

You can see last year's applications in the database.

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...rection=desc&scf[School][1]=ColumbiaDirecting

And this article too:









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## wgs2020

Wondering if anyone's heard anything yet? I applied to the Creative Producing track - I noticed the stats from last year said the earliest interview was Feb 1st. Nothing yet on my end though


----------



## Holly.A

wgs2020 said:


> Wondering if anyone's heard anything yet? I applied to the Creative Producing track - I noticed the stats from last year said the earliest interview was Feb 1st. Nothing yet on my end though


I received notification of my interview request around this time last year and had my interview on Feb 14. It will be soon.


----------



## Abhijna

Hi everyone! I'm probably one of the last ones to turn in my financial aid form, but I've been stressing about this one question that asks for Additional Information: it basically asks us to explain, in detail, how we will be sourcing the funds for the entire course. But the whole reason most of us are applying for financial aid is that we cannot fund the entire course ourselves. So, what are we supposed to write under that? 
Also, how long ago did you guys turn in your financial aid applications?
TIA!


----------



## qsjourney

Received an interview invite from Columbia! Just wondering if anyone has heard any info regarding who's conducting the interview, etc.? I'm not sure if my interview contacts are conducting it.


----------



## Chris W

qsjourney said:


> Received an interview invite from Columbia! Just wondering if anyone has heard any info regarding who's conducting the interview, etc.? I'm not sure if my interview contacts are conducting it.


Congrats!  Be sure to add your info to the tracker when you can.


----------



## qsjourney

Chris W said:


> Congrats!  Be sure to add your info to the tracker when you can.


Thanks!! Will do haha.


----------



## ams2020

qsjourney said:


> Received an interview invite from Columbia! Just wondering if anyone has heard any info regarding who's conducting the interview, etc.? I'm not sure if my interview contacts are conducting it.


What track did you apply to? Congrats ! When did you receive the invite?


----------



## qsjourney

ams2020 said:


> What track did you apply to? Congrats ! When did you receive the invite?



Thanks!! I received it earlier today- so if anyone hasn't received an invite, don't worry! They probably haven't notified everyone yet. 

Also I applied to Creative Producing and I heard the invite is usually a week earlier than that of directing/ screenwriting candidates


----------



## truffleshuffle

qsjourney said:


> Thanks!! I received it earlier today- so if anyone hasn't received an invite, don't worry! They probably haven't notified everyone yet.
> 
> Also I applied to Creative Producing and I heard the invite is usually a week earlier than that of directing/ screenwriting candidates


Congratulations! And wow, my heart had dropped for a bit until you mentioned that your track gets notifications a week earlier than Directing/Screenwriting. Bwahaha


----------



## wgs2020

qsjourney said:


> Thanks!! I received it earlier today- so if anyone hasn't received an invite, don't worry! They probably haven't notified everyone yet.
> 
> Also I applied to Creative Producing and I heard the invite is usually a week earlier than that of directing/ screenwriting candidates



Yeah, I applied to Creative Producing and got my email/interview invite yesterday, too. Interview isn't til March. But it didn't say anything anywhere about who would be interviewing me, so I'm curious about that too.


----------



## truffleshuffle

wgs2020 said:


> Yeah, I applied to Creative Producing and got my email/interview invite yesterday, too. Interview isn't til March. But it didn't say anything anywhere about who would be interviewing me, so I'm curious about that too.


If you want to dig for it, in previous years' threads I think they discuss it.


----------



## amar41

wgs2020 said:


> Yeah, I applied to Creative Producing and got my email/interview invite yesterday, too. Interview isn't til March. But it didn't say anything anywhere about who would be interviewing me, so I'm curious about that too.


When I was interviewed last year I didn't find out who was interviewing me until I arrived on the day.


----------



## qsjourney

amar41 said:


> When I was interviewed last year I didn't find out who was interviewing me until I arrived on the day.


Ahh I see. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## amar41

Just got an email to schedule an interview! I applied to the screenwriting/directing track.


----------



## A_J

amar41 said:


> Just got an email to schedule an interview! I applied to the screenwriting/directing track.


Congrats! Just got one as well! Good luck!


----------



## yaoyao

amar41 said:


> Just got an email to schedule an interview! I applied to the screenwriting/directing track.


Congrats! Just received the interview invitation for the directing program either.  Good luck for you!


----------



## Memz

Me too!


----------



## Paralylex

Ahhhh I just got an email as well 🥺


----------



## ams2020

I got an interview invite as well! So exciting. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## amar41

Congrats everyone! *Cue full body butterflies for the next month


----------



## truffleshuffle

Got the email as well just around 4pm. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jn0pe

Got the interview email as well! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Vindhya

is everyone notified on the same day?


----------



## truffleshuffle

Vindhya said:


> is everyone notified on the same day?


According to application data on this website, it seems that everyone was notified of an interview within 1 day of each other in recent years. Since we got it late on a Friday, I'm guessing the latest one might hear of an interview would be Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## dkimg21

Hi all! I actually got an interview offer yesterday as well, around the afternoon. I'm scheduled later in the month, but, from the looks of it, a lot of the available times were already taken.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Chris W

While you wait for more info.... Weigh in on your picks for tonight in this thread:






						Film & TV Discussions - 2020 Oscars Discussion
					

It is 5 am here and I am waiting for Oscars held in 2 hours, but I think I am going to fall asleep just before the awards part.. nooo.  But the Oscars are at 5pm PST so you have 5 more hours. That's enough for sleep. :)



					www.filmschool.org
				






And get that Oscars bingo card. 🤣


----------



## Olelele

hi has anybody got a letter today, that is , monday


----------



## truffleshuffle

Olelele said:


> hi has anybody got a letter today, that is , monday


On Friday the email was sent out around 4pm. It's barely 9:30am here right now and technically today is the next business day, so it could come out later this afternoon, I'm not sure.


----------



## nervousmom

Does anyone know how long after the interview do they notify you?  also, anyone know how many people they are interviewing?
thank you!


----------



## Sastre

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know if Columbia provides any funding for school films? AFI, for instance, provides $4,700 for each Cycle film (so that's 3 times in the first year) and $13,000 for each Thesis film.


----------



## Drew DP

Hi all, I got the interview email for Columbia yesterday (Tuesday the 11th) around 10:30am EST, so the requests are definitely spread out. They said in the email "You will be interviewed by two faculty members who have read your application, who are interviewing on the specified dates," and my dates are on the later end, so that might be part of why the notifications are rolling.


----------



## Sastre

Hi all, Does anyone have or know where I could find a general list of courses broken down per semester?


----------



## truffleshuffle

Sastre said:


> Hi all, Does anyone have or know where I could find a general list of courses broken down per semester?


This is a basic breakdown of the curriculum for the MFA program.

You can browse through the "Film" link here for more details about certain courses, but the course listings are grouped together with the undergrad courses. The course numbers that begin with AF are generally the ones meant for MFA film students, but grad departments rarely ever include course descriptions on that site so your mileage may vary.


----------



## cseckman

Hey everyone! I just thought I’d send out my update. I had an interview earlier today at Columbia for Creative Producing. This was my third time applying, third time interviewing, and was waitlisted last year. I’ve never posted before, but was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this subject. Since it’s my third time, I doubt I apply again if I don’t get it. Does Columbia tend to interview a lot of people for their film programs? Or am I getting closer than I realize and am just being tough on myself? It’s kind of getting to the point that I feel like Red in the Shawshank Redemption, going before the parole board hopelessly lmao


----------



## andy001

cseckman said:


> Hey everyone! I just thought I’d send out my update. I had an interview earlier today at Columbia for Creative Producing. This was my third time applying, third time interviewing, and was waitlisted last year. I’ve never posted before, but was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this subject. Since it’s my third time, I doubt I apply again if I don’t get it. Does Columbia tend to interview a lot of people for their film programs? Or am I getting closer than I realize and am just being tough on myself? It’s kind of getting to the point that I feel like Red in the Shawshank Redemption, going before the parole board hopelessly lmao



Damn! What other schools have you applied to? They need to accept you already! I know they interview quite a lot of applicants being that it is one of the top film schools. I think you are very close, have you made it to the interview stage before?


----------



## cseckman

andy001 said:


> Damn! What other schools have you applied to? They need to accept you already! I know they interview quite a lot of applicants being that it is one of the top film schools. I think you are very close, have you made it to the interview stage before?


Lol that’s what I’m saying too, man. I do have interviews with UCLA and AFI at the end of the month, but I think Columbia is my top choice though. I’ve been interviewed by Columbia before, but this will be my first time for UCLA and AFI. those are the only three schools I applied to this year.


----------



## Chris W

cseckman said:


> Lol that’s what I’m saying too, man. I do have interviews with UCLA and AFI at the end of the month, but I think Columbia is my top choice though. I’ve been interviewed by Columbia before, but this will be my first time for UCLA and AFI. those are the only three schools I applied to this year.


Good luck! Be sure to add your applications to the tracker.


----------



## cseckman

Chris W said:


> Good luck! Be sure to add your applications to the tracker.


Thanks! Good luck to everyone else too! And will do


----------



## truffleshuffle

They definitely don’t interview everyone. Unlike USC, being asked to interview means they are seriously considering you as a candidate and you’ve basically made the first and largest cut already.


----------



## Sastre

truffleshuffle said:


> This is a basic breakdown of the curriculum for the MFA program.
> 
> You can browse through the "Film" link here for more details about certain courses, but the course listings are grouped together with the undergrad courses. The course numbers that begin with AF are generally the ones meant for MFA film students, but grad departments rarely ever include course descriptions on that site so your mileage may vary.


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Memz

cseckman said:


> Hey everyone! I just thought I’d send out my update. I had an interview earlier today at Columbia for Creative Producing. This was my third time applying, third time interviewing, and was waitlisted last year. I’ve never posted before, but was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this subject. Since it’s my third time, I doubt I apply again if I don’t get it. Does Columbia tend to interview a lot of people for their film programs? Or am I getting closer than I realize and am just being tough on myself? It’s kind of getting to the point that I feel like Red in the Shawshank Redemption, going before the parole board hopelessly lmao



Hey! I don't want to alarm you but it is my understanding that Columbia doesn't allow you to re-apply after the third time. Some policy they have.. Have you asked for feedback since the other applications? I think you are entitled to that after putting in the time, money and effort towards an application two times already. You should also maybe reach out to those who have applied and gotten in and see if you can take a look at their application materials. There are great stories on this site about people who have applied 2 or 3 times before they've gotten in and their lessons from that, here is a good example: 

How I Got In To Film School: Application / Interview Process Information and AMA


----------



## cseckman

Memz said:


> Hey! I don't want to alarm you but it is my understanding that Columbia doesn't allow you to re-apply after the third time. Some policy they have.. Have you asked for feedback since the other applications? I think you are entitled to that after putting in the time, money and effort towards an application two times already. You should also maybe reach out to those who have applied and gotten in and see if you can take a look at their application materials. There are great stories on this site about people who have applied 2 or 3 times before they've gotten in and their lessons from that, here is a good example:
> 
> How I Got In To Film School: Application / Interview Process Information and AMA


I had no plans of reapplying after this time anyhow, so that’s not alarming lol. Probably should’ve done some more digging before my interview this year, not much I can do now but wait and see. I’ll check out that link though, thanks!


----------



## Memz

cseckman said:


> I had no plans of reapplying after this time anyhow, so that’s not alarming lol. Probably should’ve done some more digging before my interview this year, not much I can do now but wait and see. I’ll check out that link though, thanks!



Ha, okay, that's good! I definitely don't think they interview that many by the way, you're obviously very close to what they're generally looking for. Unfortunately there are a lot of different factors at play when they pick their intake, some of which are pretty damn mysterious..


----------



## xrisdelrio

Hey everyone! Just had my interview today with David Klass and Eric Mendelsohn. They were both super friendly and tried to make the interview process as relaxed as possible. They asked several questions about my application materials, which they were very familiar with. We also talked a lot about what kind of films/tv I like and what I see myself making in the long term. The other thing we talked a lot about was the program itself. I also got the opportunity to talk to a current student who spent quite a while answering all of my questions. Just wanted to share with all of you, because these posts have been very useful for me. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## jioh

xrisdelrio said:


> Hey everyone! Just had my interview today with David Klass and Eric Mendelsohn. They were both super friendly and tried to make the interview process as relaxed as possible. They asked several questions about my application materials, which they were very familiar with. We also talked a lot about what kind of films/tv I like and what I see myself making in the long term. The other thing we talked a lot about was the program itself. I also got the opportunity to talk to a current student who spent quite a while answering all of my questions. Just wanted to share with all of you, because these posts have been very useful for me. Best of luck everyone!



Thank you for sharing! Hope you nailed it. I have an interview next Friday, I'll share how was it too.


----------



## Memz

Had my interview today with Eric and David. They were both really lovely and were very familiar with my written materials. They asked me a about my current role and what I am doing right now, my influences, the type of stories I want to write, what I've written so far and what I am looking to gain from the program. They also asked me to elaborate on the writing sample I submitted and had some questions about the short films I've written and directed. I asked some specific questions about the program and the NY film industry in general. 

Really just a lovely chat and something I would urge people to try to enjoy for what it is. You've got two really accomplished and experienced members of the faculty asking you questions and wanting to know more about you and your writing, it's rare chance to get all of sorts of valuable insight!


----------



## truffleshuffle

Memz said:


> Had my interview today with Eric and David. They were both really lovely and were very familiar with my written materials. They asked me a about my current role and what I am doing right now, my influences, the type of stories I want to write, what I've written so far and what I am looking to gain from the program. They also asked me to elaborate on the writing sample I submitted and had some questions about the short films I've written and directed. I asked some specific questions about the program and the NY film industry in general.
> 
> Really just a lovely chat and something I would urge people to try to enjoy for what it is. You've got two really accomplished and experienced members of the faculty asking you questions and wanting to know more about you and your writing, it's rare chance to get all of sorts of valuable insight!


My interview was pretty much the same, except it was with Ramin and Ian. They were great and really made me feel at ease. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## greenfurredturtle

Hey guys! Just wanted to ask if we will be given information on who will be interviewing us prior to the interview? I asked a grad student but have't received a reply yet.


----------



## truffleshuffle

They said they deliberately won't tell you. I tried to find out too. Hehe


----------



## ams2020

This may be an odd question but what's the normal attire to wear for the interview. I'm not sure how formal to dress. I'm sure it doesn't matter much, but I'm a little lost.


----------



## Chris W

ams2020 said:


> This may be an odd question but what's the normal attire to wear for the interview. I'm not sure how formal to dress. I'm sure it doesn't matter much, but I'm a little lost.


Look well put together. Maybe business casual. Main thing is look like you care.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Look well put together. Maybe business casual. Main thing is look like you care.


Could be less than business casual.... You could probably pull off stylish jeans. As long as you look like you didn't roll out of bed and throw on a wrinkled shirt that was sitting for a week in your laundry hamper.

Look like you care is probably the best general advice to give.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Could be less than business casual.... You could probably pull off stylish jeans. As long as you look like you didn't roll out of bed and throw on a wrinkled shirt that was sitting for a week in your laundry hamper.
> 
> Look like you care is probably the best general advice to give.


Unless you go in a tux or a gown you probably can't overdress. Also you want to be comfortable and be you. If you're someone who likes wearing suits go for it... But it's not required at all. 

Be comfortable and look like you care.


----------



## greenfurredturtle

truffleshuffle said:


> They said they deliberately won't tell you. I tried to find out too. Hehe


Thank you! And I just got the exact same answer.


----------



## EJ EVE

truffleshuffle said:


> My interview was pretty much the same, except it was with Ramin and Ian. They were great and really made me feel at ease. Good luck, everyone!


May I ask how long an interview length was?


----------



## truffleshuffle

EJ EVE said:


> May I ask how long an interview length was?


They say about half an hour but mine was a little less than that.


----------



## dkimg21

So, I'm wondering if a Thank You email would be a bit much? Debating because I do want to thank them for their time


----------



## EJ EVE

truffleshuffle said:


> They say about half an hour but mine was a little less than that.


Oh, thank for letting me know!


----------



## xrisdelrio

dkimg21 said:


> So, I'm wondering if a Thank You email would be a bit much? Debating because I do want to thank them for their time


In my opinion a thank you email never hurts. The current student I talked to spent a long time answering my questions, so I sent her a thank you email afterwards. Didn't consider sending one to the faculty, but I think it would have been a good idea.


----------



## nervousmom

xrisdelrio said:


> In my opinion a thank you email never hurts. The current student I talked to spent a long time answering my questions, so I sent her a thank you email afterwards. Didn't consider sending one to the faculty, but I think it would have been a good idea.


Does anyone know how long after the interview anyone hears what the results are?


----------



## xrisdelrio

Based on previous years, I would guess late March.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

xrisdelrio said:


> Based on previous years, I would guess late March.


I looked at last years thread and it looks like March 27-30


----------



## Holly.A

Sastre said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if Columbia provides any funding for school films? AFI, for instance, provides $4,700 for each Cycle film (so that's 3 times in the first year) and $13,000 for each Thesis film.


You fund your films for year 1, but then you own the rights to your film, not the school, which I have heard isn’t true of every program. In your second year and thesis films, you apply for production grants/your own money.


----------



## clairebo

I just had my interview with Ira and Lance - little over 30 minutes. I also spoke with a 3rd year student beforehand. Ira and Lance asked me why the Columbia Creative Producing program is the next logical step for me, what I’ve learned from similar past experience, and what films I would have liked to work on.


----------



## newbie2020

Also interviewed yesterday with Ira and Lance! They asked me about my background, why this MFA now, and about films I’ve enjoyed and what kind of work I’d like to be involved in. They gave me quite a bit of time to ask questions which was really nice! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## steve.lay.97

Hi there (not super related to OP but didnt know where to post!)

I was wondering if anyone could help me?

Why on earth is the USC course ($35k-ish a year) so much cheaper than NYU and Columbia ($60-$70k a year)???? I may have the USC course completely wrong, but if not, could anyone explain to me why there is such a disparity in cost? Is USC only half as good as the other 2 or do you only take half as many credits/units???? I'm really new to all this so I may just be getting it wrong, so please let me know!!!!!!!


----------



## kaelo

Been Lurking on here since forever 🙈... just got a call from Jack Lechner this morning... I'm in!!!! 😭😭


----------



## Memz

kaelo said:


> Been Lurking on here since forever 🙈... just got a call from Jack Lechner this morning... I'm in!!!! 😭😭



CONGRATS


----------



## truffleshuffle

kaelo said:


> Been Lurking on here since forever 🙈... just got a call from Jack Lechner this morning... I'm in!!!! 😭😭


Congratulations!! And you are Creative Producing, right? I think you guys get notified a week or so earlier than Directing/Writing.


----------



## songbird013

kaelo said:


> Been Lurking on here since forever 🙈... just got a call from Jack Lechner this morning... I'm in!!!! 😭😭



Congratulations!!


----------



## kaelo

Memz said:


> CONGRATS


Thank you!!


----------



## kaelo

truffleshuffle said:


> Congratulations!! And you are Creative Producing, right? I think you guys get notified a week or so earlier than Directing/Writing.


Thank you!! yeah creative producing


----------



## songbird013

I just got a call! I’m in, too!


----------



## kaelo

songbird013 said:


> I just got a call! I’m in, too!


Yayyyy!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## truffleshuffle

songbird013 said:


> I just got a call! I’m in, too!


Congratulations! You're Creative Producing as well I take it? Sorry, this is a mixed thread so just gotta ask lol


----------



## songbird013

truffleshuffle said:


> Congratulations! You're Creative Producing as well I take it? Sorry, this is a mixed thread so just gotta ask lol



yeah!


----------



## Chris W

kaelo said:


> Been Lurking on here since forever 🙈... just got a call from Jack Lechner this morning... I'm in!!!! 😭😭





songbird013 said:


> I just got a call! I’m in, too!



Awesome! Congrats! For info on how to get the Columbia badge and access to the Columbia forum see this thread:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## cestdong

kaelo said:


> Been Lurking on here since forever 🙈... just got a call from Jack Lechner this morning... I'm in!!!! 😭😭



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## wgs2020

When do we need to tell them our decision of going/not going by? I thought maybe I could update it online but it still says "Submitted" and not "accepted" though I got the accepted call this morning.


----------



## zeroxiey

kaelo said:


> Thank you!!


Congratulations!!! When was your interview if you don't mind me asking? Mine was Feb 17th and I'm just waiting for when my call will come?


----------



## zeroxiey

songbird013 said:


> yeah!


Congratulations!!! When did your interview take place?


----------



## truffleshuffle

@zeroxiey Not sure which track you applied to, but just fyi they are both in the Creative Producing program which does everything a week or so earlier than Writing/Directing applicants. At least that's how it was in the past!


----------



## zeroxiey

truffleshuffle said:


> @zeroxiey Not sure which track you applied to, but just fyi they are both in the Creative Producing program which does everything a week or so earlier than Writing/Directing applicants. At least that's how it was in the past!


mine is CP too!


----------



## songbird013

zeroxiey said:


> Congratulations!!! When did your interview take place?


My interview was on February 25


----------



## kaelo

zeroxiey said:


> Congratulations!!! When was your interview if you don't mind me asking? Mine was Feb 17th and I'm just waiting for when my call will come?


It was on the 18th of February... I'm sure they just started making the calls... last year they made calls over a span of 5 days


----------



## clairebo

I got a call today as well - I got in to the Creative Producing program! Interviewed March 2nd.


----------



## kaelo

clairebo said:


> I got a call today as well - I got in to the Creative Producing program! Interviewed March 2nd.


Congrats!!


----------



## clairebo

kaelo said:


> Congrats!!


You too!!


----------



## truffleshuffle

clairebo said:


> I got a call today as well - I got in to the Creative Producing program! Interviewed March 2nd.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Chris W

clairebo said:


> I got a call today as well - I got in to the Creative Producing program! Interviewed March 2nd.


Congrats! Since you're already a Supporting Member I gave you the Columbia badge so you should now have access to the private Columbia forum.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

Directing and wring


kaelo said:


> Been Lurking on here since forever 🙈... just got a call from Jack Lechner this morning... I'm in!!!! 😭😭


directing and writing?


----------



## cestdong

Hey, I also got a call today for Creative Producing! Congrats to everyone accepted, and for those who haven't heard back, it sounded like they're still calling throughout the week.


----------



## truffleshuffle

Congratulations!!


----------



## newbie2020

got a call today as well for creative producing! looking forward to potentially meeting you all in the fall & wishing those of you still waiting all the luck in the world. was glued to my phone drowning in anxiety all day lol


----------



## qsjourney

So finally.. got a call for CP! Congrats to you all and thank this community for tremendous support (especially mental support lol) 
I guess they're still calling CP applicants. Not sure how many, but Lance also mentioned they're putting together a waitlist.

Also - 
I'm an international student and obviously Lance's call didn't get through the first time. I didn't see until it's midnight in New York so I obviously couldn't call him. I then had to wait for another day to figure out what's going on. What an anxious way to end my anxiety! lol


----------



## cseckman

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what times they’ll make calls throughout the day? Like, can you expect a call anytime during regular Eastern Standard business hours or is it a window of say 2:00-4:00 that they call?


----------



## luvsmoveeze

clairebo said:


> I got a call today as well - I got in to the Creative Producing program! Interviewed March 2nd.


Anyone know when they are notifying the Directing/writing?


----------



## qsjourney

cseckman said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what times they’ll make calls throughout the day? Like, can you expect a call anytime during regular Eastern Standard business hours or is it a window of say 2:00-4:00 that they call?



From previous thread I'd say it varies. 
There wasn't really a set time - someone receives it in the morning, someone in the afternoon, as for me, I think Lance actually called me in the evening.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

qsjourney said:


> From previous thread I'd say it varies.
> There wasn't really a set time - someone receives it in the morning, someone in the afternoon, as for me, I think Lance actually called me in the evening.


Since Columbia is closed for coronavirus does anyone know if this will affect the rest of the phone calls and decisions (ie will this set things back?)


----------



## qsjourney

luvsmoveeze said:


> Since Columbia is closed for coronavirus does anyone know if this will affect the rest of the phone calls and decisions (ie will this set things back?)



Lance actually called me from his home I think! The school moved all classes online. We talked about this for a bit but I don't think it affected too much? He did mention that it would take some time for him to get all the info ready and all, but unsure if it'd affect phone calls and decisions. Right now they're prioritizing calling everyone (as they should) before they send out all the info/ welcome packages.

(But that's only for Creative Producing. I'm not sure about Directing/Screenwriting admission situation. )


----------



## Drew DP

luvsmoveeze said:


> Anyone know when they are notifying the Directing/writing?


I still haven't had my interview yet (for screenwriting/directing), so I'm guessing it'll be a couple weeks at least. From previous years it looks like it's usually towards the end of March.


----------



## xrisdelrio

Drew DP said:


> I still haven't had my interview yet (for screenwriting/directing), so I'm guessing it'll be a couple weeks at least. From previous years it looks like it's usually towards the end of March.


Is your interview scheduled to be in person?


----------



## Drew DP

xrisdelrio said:


> Is your interview scheduled to be in person?


It was, but they changed it to online at the last minute because of the coronavirus situation.


----------



## xrisdelrio

Drew DP said:


> It was, but they changed it to online at the last minute because of the cornoavirus situation.


That's too bad, but understandable. Best of luck!


----------



## Drew DP

xrisdelrio said:


> That's too bad, but understandable. Best of luck!


Thanks, you too!


----------



## andy001

I haven't gotten an interview notification from them for the directing/writing program. Is it safe to say if I haven't gotten one yet that it's most likely not going to happen?


----------



## zeroxiey

Got the call! 
Till when do we have to tell them that we accept the offer?


----------



## clairebo

cseckman said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what times they’ll make calls throughout the day? Like, can you expect a call anytime during regular Eastern Standard business hours or is it a window of say 2:00-4:00 that they call?


 Mine was 11am Eastern Time


----------



## qsjourney

andy001 said:


> I haven't gotten an interview notification from them for the directing/writing program. Is it safe to say if I haven't gotten one yet that it's most likely not going to happen?


Was going through last year's thread and someone received an interview invitation in late March I think? Not sure if that was an unintentional incident or they would go back to interview more applicants while making final decisions. But there's hope!


----------



## truffleshuffle

I've gone ahead and withdrawn my application for Directing/Screenwriting with some regret. I would've loved to attend this awesome program but for personal reasons I decided that I want to move to the West Coast, and only a miraculous full ride scholarship might convince me otherwise. Well, Columbia doesn't do that so I thought it'd be irresponsible of me to keep my app in the running just to "see what happens" and potentially take that initial joy from someone else even in a best case scenario. Also, it may prevent me from dealing with a rejection lol... Good luck to all of you.

Sidenote: All of Columbia's classes are going to be conducted online for the remainder of the semester, undergrad and grad. MFA productions have been suspended for now. Office personnel will be reduced to essential staff only, with the rest working from home. The effect this will have on their decision and financial aid timelines no one can say for sure but just thought you all should know.


----------



## lulalalulala

truffleshuffle said:


> I've gone ahead and withdrawn my application for Directing/Screenwriting with some regret. I would've loved to attend this awesome program but for personal reasons I decided that I want to move to the West Coast, and only a miraculous full ride scholarship might convince me otherwise. Well, Columbia doesn't do that so I thought it'd be irresponsible of me to keep my app in the running just to "see what happens" and potentially take that initial joy from someone else even in a best case scenario. Also, it may prevent me from dealing with a rejection lol... Good luck to all of you.
> 
> Sidenote: All of Columbia's classes are going to be conducted online for the remainder of the semester, undergrad and grad. MFA productions have been suspended for now. Office personnel will be reduced to essential staff only, with the rest working from home. The effect this will have on their decision and financial aid timelines no one can say for sure but just thought you all should know.


Although I don't know whether I'll in but you are so lovely, thank you. Hope you enjoy USC


----------



## nwyrkrj

truffleshuffle said:


> I've gone ahead and withdrawn my application for Directing/Screenwriting with some regret. I would've loved to attend this awesome program but for personal reasons I decided that I want to move to the West Coast, and only a miraculous full ride scholarship might convince me otherwise. Well, Columbia doesn't do that so I thought it'd be irresponsible of me to keep my app in the running just to "see what happens" and potentially take that initial joy from someone else even in a best case scenario. Also, it may prevent me from dealing with a rejection lol... Good luck to all of you.
> 
> Sidenote: All of Columbia's classes are going to be conducted online for the remainder of the semester, undergrad and grad. MFA productions have been suspended for now. Office personnel will be reduced to essential staff only, with the rest working from home. The effect this will have on their decision and financial aid timelines no one can say for sure but just thought you all should know.



Did you interview or were you scheduled to interview?


----------



## truffleshuffle

nwyrkrj said:


> Did you interview or were you scheduled to interview?


I did interview in February already.


----------



## zeroxiey

Are decisions calls still going or are they done?


----------



## songbird013

Has anyone who was already accepted received any official correspondence from the school? An official letter of acceptance, financial aid info, etc. Either in the mail or through the application portal? I know that things probably slowed down a bit due to the virus, but I just wanted to make sure I didn’t miss anything.


----------



## kaelo

songbird013 said:


> Has anyone who was already accepted received any official correspondence from the school? An official letter of acceptance, financial aid info, etc. Either in the mail or through the application portal? I know that things probably slowed down a bit due to the virus, but I just wanted to make sure I didn’t miss anything.


I did call the admissions office on wenesday and they send they'll send them out this coming week


----------



## newbie2020

songbird013 said:


> Has anyone who was already accepted received any official correspondence from the school? An official letter of acceptance, financial aid info, etc. Either in the mail or through the application portal? I know that things probably slowed down a bit due to the virus, but I just wanted to make sure I didn’t miss anything.


I haven't yet! I was told on the phone that the "welcome packet" including those things would be delivered digitally within the next month, so we may have to wait a bit more. Comforted to know you also haven't received anything yet!

Edit: Thank you @kaelo for calling! Looks like we posted at about the same time LOL


----------



## songbird013

kaelo said:


> I did call the admissions office on wenesday and they send they'll send them out this coming week





newbie2020 said:


> I haven't yet! I was told on the phone that the "welcome packet" including those things would be delivered digitally within the next month, so we may have to wait a bit more. Comforted to know you also haven't received anything yet!
> 
> Edit: Thank you @kaelo for calling! Looks like we posted at about the same time LOL




Thank you both for answering, and thank you @kaelo for calling!


----------



## truffleshuffle

Just so everyone knows, Columbia just announced this morning further tightening of restrictions on campus activity after our first positive coronavirus case. Students are being sent home ahead of an anticipated domestic travel ban. Essential office operations in general are still running, but significantly scaled back and done remotely when possible. NYC also just shut down the entire public school system (K-12) until April 20 and possibly the rest of the school year. Not sure how that's all going to affect everything related to you guys.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

truffleshuffle said:


> Just so everyone knows, Columbia just announced this morning further tightening of restrictions on campus activity after our first positive coronavirus case. Students are being sent home ahead of an anticipated domestic travel ban. Essential office operations in general are still running, but significantly scaled back and done remotely when possible. NYC also just shut down the entire public school system (K-12) until April 20 and possibly the rest of the school year. Not sure how that's all going to affect everything related to you guys.


This is a serious virus and trying to keep things in perspective.  With that said - does anyone know how they are dealing with pending applications? I know they already notified the CP people.  How about Directing and Writing?   Is it still set for next week for notification or has everything been put on hold?  Stay safe out there and good luck to all who are waiting.  🙏🏻


----------



## luvsmoveeze

Message from admissions today about pending applications (in response to an email).  

Thank you for your question. We hope you're well and are somewhere safe. The review process of all applications is still in the works. When a decision has been made, sometime between next week and early April, you will receive notification via email. We hope this helps!


----------



## luvsmoveeze

has anyone heard anything about when we might find out about Directing and Writing?  I am just wondering if decisions will be delayed due to the coronavirus...  if anyone has any information, please post.  hope you are all safe and sound!


----------



## nwyrkrj

I just had my interview and they said in a couple of weeks.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

nwyrkrj said:


> I just had my interview and they said in a couple of weeks.


thank you for your response.  You JUST had your interview?  i assume it was not in-person?


----------



## jn0pe

I had my interview today as well and they said we should know within 2 weeks.


----------



## nwyrkrj

luvsmoveeze said:


> thank you for your response.  You JUST had your interview?  i assume it was not in-person?



Correct. It was scheduled to be and they changed it.


----------



## kaelo

I just received the application status update email, it'll most likely go to the promotions tab on gmail


----------



## qsjourney

Just got the update, as well as information regarding tuition, transcript, and important deadlines.
Seems like the deposit deadline is still April 15 this year


----------



## stevenqiitten

qsjourney said:


> Just got the update, as well as information regarding tuition, transcript, and important deadlines.
> Seems like the deposit deadline is still April 15 this year


Excuse me, does this mean that you have been successfully accepted? By the way, congrats!Hope I get a message soon too!


----------



## qsjourney

stevenqiitten said:


> Excuse me, does this mean that you have been successfully accepted? By the way, congrats!Hope I get a message soon too!



Yep! Seems like all accepted MFA applicants will be notified via phone calls before receiving official offers. It's something that the department insists on doing - a sense of intimacy I guess. It's thoughtful 

Thank you & best of luck to you too!


----------



## stevenqiitten

qsjourney said:


> Yep! Seems like all accepted MFA applicants will be notified via phone calls before receiving official offers. It's something that the department insists on doing - a sense of intimacy I guess. It's thoughtful
> 
> Thank you & best of luck to you too!


Congratulations again! Thanks for your reply. I hope my offer will come soon！


----------



## akindofcloseness

When you post in this thread - can you please clarify if you are Creative Producing or Writing / Directing. Thanks.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

qsjourney said:


> Just got the update, as well as information regarding tuition, transcript, and important deadlines.
> Seems like the deposit deadline is still April 15 this year


did you apply to Creative Producing or Screenwriting/Directing?


----------



## songbird013

As far as I know, acceptances haven't gone out yet for the Screenwriting/Directing track. They just finished interviews this week. Anyone posting about acceptances so far is from Creative Producing.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

songbird013 said:


> As far as I know, acceptances haven't gone out yet for the Screenwriting/Directing track. They just finished interviews this week. Anyone posting about acceptances so far is from Creative Producing.


thank you for clarifying that!  Tensions are running high and lurking here for information!  be safe out there!


----------



## Alexrichsh

Found out that I got waitlisted. Does anyone know how high the chances are to getting off the list? Or if they pull from the list often? This is for CP.


----------



## clairebo

Hi all,

I reached out concerned about making an $800 deposit by April 15 when we have no idea if classes will be able to be in person in the Fall. I got this response:

_We are expecting to provide greater flexibility with regard to tuition deposits and deferrals given the issues presented by the coronavirus. We hope to announce specifics shortly._


----------



## Memz

clairebo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I reached out concerned about making an $800 deposit by April 15 when we have no idea if classes will be able to be in person in the Fall. I got this response:
> 
> _We are expecting to provide greater flexibility with regard to tuition deposits and deferrals given the issues presented by the coronavirus. We hope to announce specifics shortly._



Wow. I've been thinking about this exact thing lately. If I were to enrol this year into any school, which is a big IF cause I need to get the money together, I am not really comfortable getting into that kind of debt to be sitting in my living room logging into zoom every day. I am going to film school to get the whole experience.

How does everyone else feel about it? I am hoping more schools are going to be flexible with deferrals..


----------



## qsjourney

Memz said:


> Wow. I've been thinking about this exact thing lately. If I were to enrol this year into any school, which is a big IF cause I need to get the money together, I am not really comfortable getting into that kind of debt to be sitting in my living room logging into zoom every day. I am going to film school to get the whole experience.
> 
> How does everyone else feel about it? I am hoping more schools are going to be flexible with deferrals..


Same!! I was also going to write an email asking if we’d be able to extend the deposit deadline or defer offers. I have a full-time job right now and it’d be much better and more reassuring to know where things are heading before I decide if I’m gonna talk to my boss/ team and see what’s next. 

I’m a bit unsure if they’ll open the deferral option since I can’t imagine what’d happen to applicants next year (if a great number of accepted students this year choose to defer)... but it’d be tremendously helpful. Not just because we won’t even be able to predict what’s going to happen from now to September, but I can already imagine the financial hardship many people in this industry would be facing (myself included...)


----------



## clairebo

Memz said:


> Wow. I've been thinking about this exact thing lately. If I were to enrol this year into any school, which is a big IF cause I need to get the money together, I am not really comfortable getting into that kind of debt to be sitting in my living room logging into zoom every day. I am going to film school to get the whole experience.
> 
> How does everyone else feel about it? I am hoping more schools are going to be flexible with deferrals..


It's hard to say, because circumstances and feelings change every day, but I'm so eager to go to school in the Fall (Columbia is the only school I applied to). I talked to Ira a little bit about it, and he said the Zoom classes are going surprisingly well, and first year students wouldn't be doing any production until Winter break. I know that building relationships is an integral part of the program and I am a little worried starting those relationships online.

I would be personally quite unhappy waiting another year to start this chapter of my life. But now this risky career move seems even riskier?

I will probably wait until the last possible moment to make my deposit and decide whether or not to defer, since we have new information every day.


----------



## Memz

qsjourney said:


> I’m a bit unsure if they’ll open the deferral option since I can’t imagine what’d happen to applicants next year (if a great number of accepted students this year choose to defer)... but it’d be tremendously helpful. Not just because we won’t even be able to predict what’s going to happen from now to September, but I can already imagine the financial hardship many people in this industry would be facing (myself included...)



True, it would have a big effect on next year. But I guess the question is if they want to consider the concerns and needs of this year's admitted students or next year's ones. Either way, one group will suffer..


----------



## Memz

clairebo said:


> It's hard to say, because circumstances and feelings change every day, but I'm so eager to go to school in the Fall (Columbia is the only school I applied to). I talked to Ira a little bit about it, and he said the Zoom classes are going surprisingly well, and first year students wouldn't be doing any production until Winter break. I know that building relationships is an integral part of the program and I am a little worried starting those relationships online.
> 
> I would be personally quite unhappy waiting another year to start this chapter of my life. But now this risky career move seems even riskier?
> 
> I will probably wait until the last possible moment to make my deposit and decide whether or not to defer, since we have new information every day.



I hear you. I want to start too. But I am also investing so much into this and I want to feel like I will be getting the absolute most out of it. The same thing others have gotten. I think it's partly the collaboration bit but also just the feeling of attending the school... going to classes, talking to people in between, spending time with the rest of the class in off hours. I think that's also part of your educational experience.

It's a tough decision for sure. And yeah, information does keeps changing every day. So here's hoping they at least move the due date for the deposit.


----------



## dkimg21

Just curious to see if anyone from writing/directing has sent anything yet. UCLA responded, and if a deposit is involved, I'm going need some time to decide how my budgeting will work over the next several months, especially with the pandemic


----------



## qsjourney

Accepted CP friends!
Have you all received the email regarding the Zoom gathering? Is any of you joining? I'm wondering if we should put together a list of questions regarding the program and what'll happen next. Also if any of you aren't able to join, I'd be happy to ask any questions that you want to ask for you and try to take some notes. 

PS as an international student, I have a feeling that I may have to go for deferral. Student visa applications are closed and don't even get me started on international travel/ border control. But hopefully one day we'll get to meet up all in good wealth and make wonderful (or corny) films together!


----------



## lulalalulala

I've received the rejection letters from USC and NYU, and I'm now anxiously waiting to hear from Columbia. Because I really felt good when I did interview, in which I said all I wanted to say and got positive interaction. But I'm still worried whether that was just my illusion. So torturous. Why Columbia send results that much late.😒


----------



## Ian_Qin

👐





lulalalulala said:


> I've received the rejection letters from USC and NYU, and I'm now anxiously waiting to hear from Columbia. Because I really felt good when I did interview, in which I said all I wanted to say and got positive interaction. But I'm still worried whether that was just my illusion. So torturous. Why Columbia send results that much late.😒


Have you been rejected by LMU? Could you tell me when? Thanks! 🤞


----------



## lulalalulala

Ian_Qin said:


> 👐 Have you been rejected by LMU? Could you tell me when? Thanks! 🤞


3/19


----------



## luvsmoveeze

lulalalulala said:


> I've received the rejection letters from USC and NYU, and I'm now anxiously waiting to hear from Columbia. Because I really felt good when I did interview, in which I said all I wanted to say and got positive interaction. But I'm still worried whether that was just my illusion. So torturous. Why Columbia send results that much late.😒


have you reached out to the Admissions office at Columbia to see if the Covid 19 situation is delaying responses?


----------



## lulalalulala

luvsmoveeze said:


> have you reached out to the Admissions office at Columbia to see if the Covid 19 situation is delaying responses?


No, but I remember that somebody has mentioned it before in this thread.


----------



## yaoyao

Hello, everyone! Have you guys heard something from the admission office ? I mean for the directing and writing program. Thank you so much!  I saw a student just accepted by the Columbia University in directing and writing program . Really nervous now.


----------



## yaoyao

.


----------



## yaoyao

I just saw that you were accepted by Columbia University’s  directing and screenwriting program. Did you just receive a phone call from the admission office ? Thank you !


Ian_Qin said:


> 👐
> Have you been rejected by LMU? Could you tell me when? Thanks! 🤞


----------



## yaoyao

Ian_Qin said:


> 👐
> Have you been rejected by LMU? Could you tell me when? Thanks! 🤞


And congratulations! 👍


----------



## luvsmoveeze

yaoyao said:


> I just saw that you were accepted by Columbia University’s  directing and screenwriting program. Did you just receive a phone call from the admission office ? Thank you !


Someone got called from Directing?  I missed that.  Who was it?  When did they get the call????


----------



## luvsmoveeze

yaoyao said:


> Hello, everyone! Have you guys heard something from the admission office ? I mean for the directing and writing program. Thank you so much!  I saw a student just accepted by the Columbia University in directing and writing program . Really nervous now.


where did you see this?


----------



## A_J

luvsmoveeze said:


> Someone got called from Directing?  I missed that.  Who was it?  When did they get the call????


It appears Ian_Qin updated their application to accepted. I think we’re all anxiously waiting to hear when and how they heard.


----------



## yaoyao

A_J said:


> It appears Ian_Qin updated their application to accepted. I think we’re all anxiously waiting to hear when and how they heard.



Yes. That's why I guess the directing and screenwriting program have already begun the admissions process. But I heard nothing until now. Good luck for you! 😊


----------



## yaoyao

luvsmoveeze said:


> where did you see this?


I saw a student updated his application status as accepted by the directing and writing program on this forum, so I guess the admissions process may already started.Wish you good luck! 





luvsmoveeze said:


> where did you see this?


----------



## jeanluc

Guys... I just got the call from Eric and I'm in. I'm speechless now. Everybody, please be patient!


----------



## nwyrkrj

jeanluc said:


> Guys... I just got the call from Eric and I'm in. I'm speechless now. Everybody, please be patient!



Congratulations Jean Luc!


----------



## xrisdelrio

jeanluc said:


> Guys... I just got the call from Eric and I'm in. I'm speechless now. Everybody, please be patient!


Congratulations! And thanks for letting us know. Hope lots of us get calls soon


----------



## yaoyao

jeanluc said:


> Guys... I just got the call from Eric and I'm in. I'm speechless now. Everybody, please be patient!


Congrats! Thank you for sharing us this good news! And now I really couldn’t sleep ...🤣


----------



## Memz

Just got the call from Eric! I am in with a scholarship!!!!!


----------



## nwyrkrj

Memz said:


> Just got the call from Eric! I am in with a scholarship!!!!!



Congratulations Memz!


----------



## Chris W

Memz said:


> Just got the call from Eric! I am in with a scholarship!!!!!


Woohoo! Congrats! That's awesome. Was it a decent sized scholarship?

FYI I gave you the Columbia badge and you should now have access to the Columbia private forum. If anyone else wants access see this thread:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## luvsmoveeze

nwyrkrj said:


> Congratulations Memz!


that is awesome, congrats!  is Eric the one who interviewed you?  will the person who interviewed us call us?  are all calls going out today!


----------



## jeanluc

luvsmoveeze said:


> that is awesome, congrats!  is Eric the one who interviewed you?  will the person who interviewed us call us?  are all calls going out today!


I would say yes because Eric is also the one who interviewed me and they're continuing calling people throughout the week so don't panic : )


----------



## newbie2020

qsjourney said:


> Accepted CP friends!
> Have you all received the email regarding the Zoom gathering? Is any of you joining? I'm wondering if we should put together a list of questions regarding the program and what'll happen next. Also if any of you aren't able to join, I'd be happy to ask any questions that you want to ask for you and try to take some notes.
> 
> PS as an international student, I have a feeling that I may have to go for deferral. Student visa applications are closed and don't even get me started on international travel/ border control. But hopefully one day we'll get to meet up all in good wealth and make wonderful (or corny) films together!



I'll be on the Zoom call for CP and would love to meet you all virtually! Also an international student here, so I feel you. Fingers crossed for us <3 

Also, congratulations to everyone being accepted this week and best of luck to those who are waiting!!


----------



## Memz

Chris W said:


> Woohoo! Congrats! That's awesome. Was it a decent sized scholarship?
> 
> FYI I gave you the Columbia badge and you should now have access to the Columbia private forum. If anyone else wants access see this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
> 
> 
> The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


Thank you!  I am so happy and really confused now about what to do haha.


----------



## nwyrkrj

Memz said:


> Thank you!  Yes, more than I thought they gave out! I am so happy and really confused now about what to do haha.



Is that because you were accepted to AFI and Columbia?


----------



## Memz

luvsmoveeze said:


> that is awesome, congrats!  is Eric the one who interviewed you?  will the person who interviewed us call us?  are all calls going out today!



Yes he interviewed me. I am unsure about the process re the calls though. It's always taken them a few days to reach out to people so, as jeanluc wrote, don't freak out yet!


----------



## Memz

nwyrkrj said:


> Is that because you were accepted to AFI and Columbia?



Yes, there is that. But also, I had my mind set on trying to defer due to the current situation, i.e. the world being on fire. But they're giving me quite a decent scholarship and I really don't know if i could possibly pass that up..


----------



## nwyrkrj

Memz said:


> Yes, there is that. But also, I had my mind set on trying to defer due to the current situation, i.e. the world being on fire. But they're giving me quite a decent scholarship and I really don't know if i could possibly pass that up..



I’m sure the world will right itself by the time classes start and if not we all have bigger things to worry about than film school. Did they say if you could defer your acceptance?


----------



## songbird013

Memz said:


> Yes, there is that. But also, I had my mind set on trying to defer due to the current situation, i.e. the world being on fire. But they're giving me quite a decent scholarship and I really don't know if i could possibly pass that up..



Congratulations to you Memz! 

I’m curious about deferring too. I really hope they address the implications of the pandemic either during the virtual meetings for admitted students or through an email. It feels so weird proceeding as normal when all of this is going on. It’s so weird to me that none of the schools are addressing it. I’m a little worried about it after talking to current students. I got a scholarship too but I don’t know if I want to pay all that money just to Skype or Zoom my professors.


----------



## lulalalulala

Congratulations to everyone who has been accepted. Oh my god I'm really nervous now. I think you can write an email to ask about everything you concerned since you're in.


----------



## akindofcloseness

Start your engines Columbia peeps, let's f&*king do this. (assuming the world doesn't end this summer due to Pandemic). 

...Directing/Writing stream


----------



## lulalalulala

akindofcloseness said:


> Start your engines Columbia peeps, let's f&*king do this. (assuming the world doesn't end this summer due to Pandemic).
> 
> ...Directing/Writing stream


Congrats! when did you make the interview? it would be thankful if you open some application threads to share your timeline.


----------



## Your Actual Dad

Hey all,

Got the call yesterday. I was also accepted into Loyola, Feirstein and wait listed at Chapman, but Columbia had, by far, the best offer.

Congratulations to the others who got in, and best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## qsjourney

Congrats to directing/writing team!!! Now let's panic together...


----------



## nickonovsy

Hi, just want to share with you I’m in! I received an email from Eric at 12pm EST. He shared his phone number with me and asked me to call him through whatsapp audio. He then told me my acceptance via phone. I applied to directing/writing and my interview date was Mar.3rd.

They will keep on calling admitted students throughout the week. Best of luck to you if you are still anxiously waiting. 🤞🤞🤞Patience is bitter but its fruit is sweet!


----------



## ams2020

nickonovsy said:


> Hi, just want to share with you I’m in! I received an email from Eric at 12pm EST. He shared his phone number with me and asked me to call him through whatsapp audio. He then told me my acceptance via phone. I applied to directing/writing and my interview date was Mar.3rd.
> 
> They will keep on calling admitted students throughout the week. Best of luck to you if you are still anxiously waiting. 🤞🤞🤞Patience is bitter but its fruit is sweet!


Did they say on the phone they are calling throughout the week?


----------



## ams2020

ams2020 said:


> Did they say on the phone they are calling throughout the week?


Congrats by the way!


----------



## maricristimar

Hey everyone I haven’t posted here but have been lurking the forum for a while. I just got the call and got accepted to the program! Just wanted to let people know who are still waiting that they are still making calls!


----------



## ams2020

maricristimar said:


> Hey everyone I haven’t posted here but have been lurking the forum for a while. I just got the call and got accepted to the program! Just wanted to let people know who are still waiting that they are still making calls!


Did you receive a call? Trying to decipher if they call after 5pm or if it’s regular business hours lol.


----------



## maricristimar

Probably continue tomorrow it was an email at 4 and then I called Eric back via what’s app.


----------



## Ian_Qin

yaoyao said:


> I just saw that you were accepted by Columbia University’s  directing and screenwriting program. Did you just receive a phone call from the admission office ? Thank you !


Yesterday, 10am by call


----------



## jioh

I’ve just talked to Eric (by WhatsApp call) and I got accepted too! With a scholarship!!!


----------



## pinee

ams2020 said:


> Did you receive a call? Trying to decipher if they call after 5pm or if it’s regular business hours lol.


I was emailed to call at like 8pm last night!


----------



## ams2020

pinee said:


> I was emailed to call at like 8pm last night!


Was Eric the one who interviewed you? Congrats!


----------



## pinee

ams2020 said:


> Was Eric the one who interviewed you? Congrats!


No, I was interviewed by Hilary Brougher and another screenwriting professor


----------



## Chelsie

Has anyone interviewed by Bogdan been called yet?


----------



## jioh

Chelsie said:


> Has anyone interviewed by Bogdan been called yet?



Here. Interviewed on Feb 27. But the man who contacted me was Eric.


----------



## xrisdelrio

Any new calls from Columbia today?


----------



## meowmix

Hi All, I just got an email from Eric asking me to call and then he delivered the news. I'm in!!!

(The email came in at 7:10pm EST for those who are curious).


----------



## JadeXP

Eric also emailed me to call him this morning around 9am. And I'm in!!! with a scholarship. Don't give up guys!


----------



## Anna

I got an email from Eric yesterday at 845pm, and he congratulated me for being accepted. It made my day. Be patient and wait for your call, guys!


----------



## xrisdelrio

It's tough to be patient in times like these, but thanks for the encouragement everyone! Hopefully more of us will get calls today.


----------



## lm9494

is it safe to say they are done making calls?


----------



## ams2020

lm9494 said:


> is it safe to say they are done making calls?


I’m panicking. I thought my interview went really well. Now I’m second guessing myself.  I had my heart set on this program and I’m feeling so defeated. I hope they are still admitting people but it’s not looking good


----------



## xrisdelrio

I got an email congratulating me on my acceptance today around 5:20pm, but I never got a phone call... Anyone else have the same experience? I hope it means I’m actually in, but I’m a little worried it’s just a mistake.


----------



## wiedm007

I received the same email and had the same worry. I sent an email to the admissions office.


----------



## ams2020

xrisdelrio said:


> I got an email congratulating me on my acceptance today around 5:20pm, but I never got a phone call... Anyone else have the same experience? I hope it means I’m actually in, but I’m a little worried it’s just a mistake.


I feel like they can't make a mistake that grave. Did it address you by name? As long as it's from an official Columbia email I'd assume you're in. Congrats!


----------



## xrisdelrio

wiedm007 said:


> I received the same email and had the same worry. I sent an email to the admissions office.


Same. Hopefully we hear back soon, if not I guess we’ll find out on Monday.


----------



## xrisdelrio

ams2020 said:


> I feel like they can't make a mistake that grave. Did it address you by name? As long as it's from an official Columbia email I'd assume you're in. Congrats!


Thanks! I hope you’re right. And best of luck! Perhaps they didn’t actually finish making calls?


----------



## lulalalulala

ams2020 said:


> I’m panicking. I thought my interview went really well. Now I’m second guessing myself.  I had my heart set on this program and I’m feeling so defeated. I hope they are still admitting people but it’s not looking good


I have the same feeling! 😔


----------



## Anna

xrisdelrio said:


> I got an email congratulating me on my acceptance today around 5:20pm, but I never got a phone call... Anyone else have the same experience? I hope it means I’m actually in, but I’m a little worried it’s just a mistake.


I meant I called back. They don’t call you. Don’t worry. You should be good.


----------



## Adrian C

I am so stressed by this prolonged wait, especially with the whole coronavirus situdation going on. I literally can't focus on my work at the moment -- rejected or not, just give me the result


----------



## wiedm007

Anna said:


> I meant I called back. They don’t call you. Don’t worry. You should be good.


Wait you called them and they said we're in but they don't call?


----------



## Anna

wiedm007 said:


> Wait you called them and they said we're in but they don't call?


I got an email from Eric to have me call back, like others who posted earlier. They don’t call you.


----------



## wiedm007

Anna said:


> I got an email from Eric to have me call back, like others who posted earlier. They don’t call you.


Oh I see what you're saying. This email was from the Dean of Admissions, not Eric. That was why I was confused, it didn't match up with your experience.


----------



## Anna

wiedm007 said:


> Oh I see what you're saying. This email was from the Dean of Admissions, not Eric. That was why I was confused, it didn't match up with your experience.


You had the official offer letter without a confirming call then. I guess cuz it’s an unusual time with the virus thing, they wanna check upon the candidate before rendering an offer. Either way means you’re in. Congratulations!


----------



## xrisdelrio

wiedm007 said:


> Oh I see what you're saying. This email was from the Dean of Admissions, not Eric. That was why I was confused, it didn't match up with your experience.


That’s exactly what I got as well. Did any other admitted students get that email? It had a link to a Facebook page that didn’t work for me.


----------



## xrisdelrio

Adrian C said:


> I am so stressed by this prolonged wait, especially with the whole coronavirus situdation going on. I literally can't focus on my work at the moment -- rejected or not, just give me the result


I’ve been feeling the same all week  I hope you get some correspondence from Columbia very soon!


----------



## amar41

This year's notifications feel a bit all over the place and it's certainly not helping with my stress level. Would love to just KNOW one way or another


----------



## greenfurredturtle

xrisdelrio said:


> That’s exactly what I got as well. Did any other admitted students get that email? It had a link to a Facebook page that didn’t work for me.


I received the exact same email! It was from Julie Dobrow of Columbia SOA. I never received a call or an official acceptance email so it appeared strange to me. However, since three of us here have already got the same thing, I'm assuming it is not a mistake. Perhaps it's just a little hectic over there b/c of the coronavirus and they still haven't had the time to call?


----------



## jn0pe

amar41 said:


> This year's notifications feel a bit all over the place and it's certainly not helping with my stress level. Would love to just KNOW one way or another


Right?! It's really weighing on my mind. Last night I dreamed I got in and was so confused/disappointed when I woke up haha


----------



## Memz

xrisdelrio said:


> That’s exactly what I got as well. Did any other admitted students get that email? It had a link to a Facebook page that didn’t work for me.



Got that as well. I would say it means you're in but Eric hasn't had the chance to call yet. Congrats!


----------



## amar41

Do we think that if you didn't get an email from the Dean yesterday it's probably not an acceptance?


----------



## xrisdelrio

amar41 said:


> Do we think that if you didn't get an email from the Dean yesterday it's probably not an acceptance?


Have you checked your application portal? I got an email at 12:30pm that said my application decision was available to view online. Mine says I was accepted!


----------



## wiedm007

xrisdelrio said:


> Have you checked your application portal? I got an email at 12:30pm that said my application decision was available to view online. Mine says I was accepted!


Same for me! Congratulations!


----------



## xrisdelrio

wiedm007 said:


> Same for me! Congratulations!


Thanks, you too!


----------



## amar41

xrisdelrio said:


> Have you checked your application portal? I got an email at 12:30pm that said my application decision was available to view online. Mine says I was accepted!


No, still nothing. Looking like it's a no or a waitlist for me again this year. Congratulations on your acceptance!


----------



## xrisdelrio

amar41 said:


> No, still nothing. Looking like it's a no or a waitlist for me again this year. Congratulations on your acceptance!


Sorry to hear that  I hope it's a waitlist instead of rejection. Best of luck!!


----------



## ams2020

wiedm007 said:


> Same for me! Congratulations!


Did you receive your email at 12:30 as well?


----------



## wiedm007

ams2020 said:


> Did you receive your email at 12:30 as well?


I received the email yesterday around 4:30 central time, my application portal updated today around 12:30.


----------



## nwyrkrj

amar41 said:


> No, still nothing. Looking like it's a no or a waitlist for me again this year. Congratulations on your acceptance!



I wouldn’t assume that just yet. Like I said previously when I had my interview on Mar 18th, I was told two weeks before I hear back, which won’t be for another few days. When I scheduled my interview there were several available slots that day and the 16th. Who here interviewed that week?

I won’t start to panic until Thursday morning. 😀 I hope that helps.


----------



## Chelsie

Any communication for people who still don't have an answer?


----------



## soysaucechicken

I interviewed on the 16th and it was disaster. Not a good interviewee to begin with but also had connectivity issues for 10m - was not an ideal start. Congrats to the accepted. Good luck to the waiting. Best of health to everyone...


----------



## lm9494

Chelsie said:


> Any communication for people who still don't have an answer?



Nope


----------



## lulalalulala

I sent them an email to ask how is it going on Sunday. But till now I haven't received any reply.


----------



## liz_ard_

lulalalulala said:


> I sent them an email to ask how is it going on Sunday. But till now I haven't received any reply.


I also emailed the admissions office and just received a message that my application is still under review and I should expect to hear back any time from this week-middle of April.


----------



## lulalalulala

I think they might have already finished sending admissions. Now it's for waitlists and rejections.


----------



## Adrian C

lulalalulala said:


> I think they might have already finished sending admissions. Now it's for waitlists and rejections.


That is what I thought too -- at least for folks who interviewed earlier.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

lulalalulala said:


> I think they might have already finished sending admissions. Now it's for waitlists and rejections.


How do you know this?


----------



## lulalalulala

luvsmoveeze said:


> How do you know this?


Maybe because it's silence in the thread these days and you can count the number. They accept 50 screenwriting/directing students each year and they've already spent 4 days calling and sending emails so...


----------



## Le petit lapin

liz_ard_ said:


> I also emailed the admissions office and just received a message that my application is still under review and I should expect to hear back any time from this week-middle of April.


Hey! May I ask when you interviewed? Was about to call and check up on the status of my application as well.


----------



## liz_ard_

Le petit lapin said:


> Hey! May I ask when you interviewed? Was about to call and check up on the status of my application as well.


I interviewed aWHILE ago, 2/21 I believe. Went really well (or so I thought). Would assume it's a waitlist or rejection.


----------



## ams2020

For those who have been accepted was there a date on your acceptance letter on which you need to reply with a decision. I'm curious as I am still waiting to hear. Thanks!


----------



## songbird013

ams2020 said:


> For those who have been accepted was there a date on your acceptance letter on which you need to reply with a decision. I'm curious as I am still waiting to hear. Thanks!



I think the date is later for screenwriting/directing, but for creative producing students the deadline to accept is April 15th.


----------



## maricristimar

Hey, guys, I believe the deadline for committing to the directing/screenwriting program is around April 28 or someone around the end of April.


----------



## Memz

Hey 

Mine says April 15th and I'm screenwriting/directing!


----------



## xrisdelrio

I think it's April 15th for screenwriting/directing as well.


----------



## Chris W

New AMA posted:






						Columbia University Film MFA 1st Year, AMA!
					

Ask away!



					www.filmschool.org
				




Thanks @abu2030 !!!!!


----------



## maricristimar

Yes, my bad it is April 15th I don't know why I thought it was any later.


----------



## Holly.A

While you’re waiting, the BEST piece of advice I received this semester from Maureen Ryan is have a skill.

Of course you’re not going to Columbia to learn how to be a sound mixer or an editor, but having those skills:

1. Will help and your peers in the program.
2. Pay the bills if a script isn’t selling.
3. Keeps your foot in the door.

Her book “Producer to Producer” is a great book to review before her class your 2nd semester.


----------



## lm9494

has anyone heard about rejections / waitlists yet?


----------



## amar41

lm9494 said:


> has anyone heard about rejections / waitlists yet?


Still nothing. I'm surprised it's taking so long to get all the decisions out but considering how dispersed the admissions office likely is at this time it makes sense


----------



## afilmcionado

I just got my rejection! I was never interviewed.


----------



## A_J

I just got waitlisted! I honestly didn't think my interview went that well so I'll take it!


----------



## amar41

Just got my waitlist notification as well


----------



## dkimg21

Got a decision! I'm waitlisted, which is better than nothing. Hope ya'll are staying safe out there!


----------



## Adrian C

Waitlisted too. I know placing my self-worth entirely over external validations probably isn't very healthy. But after a string of rejections, I feel like it at least gives me some hope to go on.


----------



## Qinyue Luo

Just got rejected, no interview either


----------



## ams2020

I just got waitlisted as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nwyrkrj

lm9494 said:


> has anyone heard about rejections / waitlists yet?



Just got a notification:
Waitlist


----------



## jn0pe

I'm waitlisted


----------



## lulalalulala

Me too, waitlist notification


----------



## soysaucechicken

I’m on the list. Curious how many WL’s.


----------



## Lillianlyu

Got waitlisted too, feel so lucky


----------



## Georgie Boyy

Had an interview but was denied. It did not go very well, we were on completely opposite wavelengths. Of all my interviews, they seemed the least bit prepared or even interested in my material.


----------



## ams2020

Do you know if Columbia admits more students than they can actually accommodate with the expectation that a percentage of admitted applicants will not enroll, or if they admit around the number of students they can accommodate and pull directly from the waitlist to fill the other spots? I know most schools account for that, but not sure about smaller programs such as this.


----------



## lm9494

are people on the waitlist going to send a letter of continued interest? I was told by the admissions committee that they are not accepting additional materials, however, I am not sure if this includes a letter.


----------



## Holly.A

lm9494 said:


> are people on the waitlist going to send a letter of continued interest? I was told by the admissions committee that they are not accepting additional materials, however, I am not sure if this includes a letter.



Not necessary. I emailed my interviewers thanking them and asking them of anything I can do to better prepare myself for the program should I get off the waitlist. They eventually did call me off the waitlist, but there's no need to do anything "extra".


----------



## Holly.A

ams2020 said:


> Do you know if Columbia admits more students than they can actually accommodate with the expectation that a percentage of admitted applicants will not enroll, or if they admit around the number of students they can accommodate and pull directly from the waitlist to fill the other spots? I know most schools account for that, but not sure about smaller programs such as this.



Columbia holds people on the waitlist until spots are filled. I received a phone call asking if I would still be interested "should" a position open up. A week later I received a phone call that I was in. The semester started in early September and I was pulled off the waitlist in July.


----------



## mehrkaur

Has anybody gotten off the waitlist for this Fall? I was just offered a spot off the waitlist for Creative Producing. I've already made a deposit for the Stark producing program but I'm eager to get in touch with some current CP students to learn more about their experiences.


----------



## Holly.A

mehrkaur said:


> Has anybody gotten off the waitlist for this Fall? I was just offered a spot off the waitlist for Creative Producing. I've already made a deposit for the Stark producing program but I'm eager to get in touch with some current CP students to learn more about their experiences.


I am a current CP candidate finishing my first year. DM me and we can connect offline.


----------



## jacquaileggs

Anybody off the waitlist for Screenwriting/Directing?


----------



## clairebo

The film department sent out an email this week saying accepted students had until June 12 to defer.
The semester will be starting online in September 8 and the directing class will be starting mid semester, in person, and will last until July. This is so they can do decreases density classes.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

clairebo said:


> The film department sent out an email this week saying accepted students had until June 12 to defer.
> The semester will be starting online in September 8 and the directing class will be starting mid semester, in person, and will last until July. This is so they can do decreases density classes.


do we know if anyone deferred?


----------



## Memz

Several have deferred, so people on the waiting list should be hearing soon...


----------



## clairebo

I deferred. Creative Producing.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

Memz said:


> Several have deferred, so people on the waiting list should be hearing soon...


thank you for your reply - do we know if anyone has heard yet?


----------



## zeroxiey

I just got in for creative producing - but I’m unsure if I should go for it right now when classes are online? What does defer actually mean?


----------



## Memz

zeroxiey said:


> I just got in for creative producing - but I’m unsure if I should go for it right now when classes are online? What does defer actually mean?



Hey! So I’ve been chatting to admitted students for the past two months re deferring / not deferring and can provide some info and perspectives on this if it would help you. Just PM me. Could also add you to the admitted students WhatsApp group if you want to talk to students there. Some have deferred for next year and some have decided to attend now.


----------



## LJ99

Pulled off from the CP waitlist too... but unsure whether to enrol or not, are there still any in-person classes in Columbia's fall term?


----------



## clairebo

Here’s the letter I received on June 1:








Dear Claire,

The practice of filmmaking is one of thorough preparation, and then being ready to adapt to the unexpected. Over the last three months, as NYC responded to the crisis of COVID-19, the Faculty, Staff and Administration of the Film Program immersed ourselves in contingency planning for 2020 in order to deliver our curriculum effectively and maximize opportunities for safe film production.
While much is changing, our core principles endure: We remain a program that embraces storytelling, integrity and authenticity. We remain committed to collaboration and community. We are proud of our tradition of set safety, and our responsibility to each other.   We are a program that prides ourselves on the resiliency and innovation of its graduating filmmakers.  We know that many of you are making plans for next year and have questions about how the program will unfold. Here is what we know so far about the 2020-2021 Academic year:

(1) We will begin most of our classes on Sept. 8th as usual. 

(2) We expect Orientation and our Fall semester will begin online.

(3) Directing 1 and Directing the Actor 1 are the exceptions to the Sept 8 start. These classes would likely begin mid semester, extending into the summer term, ending in early July. This optimizes our chances for in-person/production work by allowing for de-densification on campus. There is no additional tuition cost to this extension, though students will need to remain in residence.

(4) We anticipate that we will be able to return to campus in small groups (the number to be determined) sometime in the Fall. This will most likely be in a “lab” setting where most instruction will continue online while supporting work including casting, rehearsals, office hours, and perhaps some instruction will take place in low density labs, classrooms, rehearsal and production spaces. We are calling this “lab work” to access a special dispensation that we are seeking from the University to allow for small group meetings and production. We don't foresee MFA Film classes running beyond early July, as the remainder of the summer is when our students traditionally focus on making their required films.

(5) Required lectures and sections of required workshops will be held on online from 9am to 12:30PM U.S. Eastern time. At the start of the Fall term, students can expect 3 hours online a day to fulfill their requirements, plus additional offerings (events, supplemental materials) that can, if needed, be viewed asynchronously (“recorded” for later viewing).

(6) It is important that students committing to our program have access to a computer with dependable internet speed. Minimum bandwidth is 600kbps (up/down) and recommended is 2.5 Mbps (up/down).

(7) We understand that many of you are not certain when you will be able to be in residence in NYC. The required curriculum will remain Zoom accessible (with 9AM-12:30pm Eastern scheduling option for those in 7-12+ time zones) for the academic year.

(8) Some of our classes can also be accessed asynchronously. However, students should be aware that there are some workshops that just do not work asynchronously.

(9) At this time we cannot be sure how long we will be working online, and/or in small groups only, and when we will return to “the new normal.” It is likely some classes will continue as online only rather than hybrid or small group classes throughout the Fall. We will keep you updated as the timeline evolves. We expect to remain at the vanguard of safe
set practices and to keep collaborative production at the heart of our program.

Adapting to this new reality means the film and television community must develop new protocols, methodologies, and marketplaces. Columbia Film has been — and will continue to be — at the forefront of re-imagining this future. To do this end, we will have to remain nimble, and it is likely our curriculum and benchmarks will evolve during your first year. Our program has always been a living breathing one, one that has always looked ahead at the opportunities that arise in a constantly changing environment. We look forward to having you be part of that adventure.

We would like to invite you to a Zoom meeting this Wednesday, June 3rd at 9am, to discuss all of the above in more detail. The link is as follows: https://columbiauniversity.zoom.us/j/97454540676

Best regards,





Hilary Brougher
Chair, Film Division
Associate Professor of Practice, MFA Film

For links to the most up to date information from offices across the University, including Columbia Residential, the International Students and Scholars Office, Health Services, and many more, visit our COVID-19 Guide for the School of the Arts Community. Additional information can be found at the School of the Arts COVID-19 Preparedness Resources page


----------



## luvsmoveeze

LJ99 said:


> Pulled off from the CP waitlist too... but unsure whether to enrol or not, are there still any in-person classes in Columbia's fall term?


when did you get the call about being pulled off the waitlist?  do you know if anyone got pulled off the Writing/Directing waitlist?


----------



## LJ99

Thank you for sending this letter over! Great that they have given you so much info, I wasn't given anything of this sort to make a decision in a week🤷🏻‍♀️ Do you have any plans before enrolling next year? Finding a film job in the mid of pandemic is just so hectic


----------



## LJ99

It was 18th that I got the email, not sure anybody else apart from ppl in this forum, you should be hearing from them pretty soon as well!


----------



## luvsmoveeze

LJ99 said:


> It was 18th that I got the email, not sure anybody else apart from ppl in this forum, you should be hearing from them pretty soon as well!


thank you for your reply - when they pull you off the waitlist, how long do you have to decide if you want to accept?  do you have the option to defer if pulled off the waitlist?  thank you so much for your response!


----------



## LJ99

I have about 12 days and inquired the registry about the possibility of deferring, but they say no.


----------



## clairebo

LJ99 said:


> Thank you for sending this letter over! Great that they have given you so much info, I wasn't given anything of this sort to make a decision in a week🤷🏻‍♀️ Do you have any plans before enrolling next year? Finding a film job in the mid of pandemic is just so hectic



I am going to stay with my current full-time (non-film) job since I’m lucky enough to still have it and try to save money for tuition. Columbia has had some Q&As with some filmmakers and has a Summer Film Club that meets every week. So I’ll try to stay engaged with non-course programming. I’m also going to try to build better relationships within my network.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

LJ99 said:


> I have about 12 days and inquired the registry about the possibility of deferring, but they say no.


thank you


----------



## LJ99

Hey there, I checked my email inbox and it turned out that I haven't actually got an email reply from the registry lol (tho i have already sent out 2 emails), dunno why I had the impression that they replied... But many admitted students do have told me that the deferral deadline has already passed, it's unlikely that I will be given a deferral... Anyway i decided to give up this offer, hope you will hear soon!


----------



## Chelsie

I found out today that I got accepted off the waitlist for directing with a scholarship. Is anyone in the same boat or knows more information about tuition costs for 2020? I'm very concerned about the price point. Even with the scholarship, it's still a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Chelsie

Memz said:


> Hey! So I’ve been chatting to admitted students for the past two months re deferring / not deferring and can provide some info and perspectives on this if it would help you. Just PM me. Could also add you to the admitted students WhatsApp group if you want to talk to students there. Some have deferred for next year and some have decided to attend now.


Hi there! I’m in the just off the waitlist boat and Have a million questions. Would love to ask you or anyone in the WhatsApp’s group if possible!


----------



## Memz

Chelsie said:


> Hi there! I’m in the just off the waitlist boat and Have a million questions. Would love to ask you or anyone in the WhatsApp’s group if possible!



Hey, sent you a PM!

To anyone else that's accepted moving forward, just want to provide some quick info

- CU doesn't appear to be offering an option to defer to anyone that's accepted at this point. This provides a dilemma for late accepted students as at least 15+ students have deferred right now for the 2021 intake instead - getting accepted next year is going to be more difficult than usual, as there will be less spots available
- Tuition is currently set to remain as is, but current students are pushing very hard on having it lowered. They're in talks with the dean and other representatives from the school. So it's possible things may change
-  As per the email pasted above, semester will begin with online classes, with the hope of resuming in-person classes midway. At this point though, no one knows if this will be possible. Will naturally depend on how things develop moving forward.. With that said, Cuomo has said recently they are looking at allowing universities to have in-person classes with certain safety restrictions in place.
- For internationals - borders are currently closed for a lot of countries to enter the U.S., it's a waiting game

If you want to be added to the admitted students Whatsapp group, PM me.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

anyone know if they are still calling people off the waitlist?  anyone have any idea how many people are still on the waitlist for writing/direcitng?


----------



## Faranaksn

luvsmoveeze said:


> anyone know if they are still calling people off the waitlist?  anyone have any idea how many people are still on the waitlist for writing/direcitng?


I'm curious to see how many have been put on waitlist too!


----------



## qsjourney

luvsmoveeze said:


> anyone know if they are still calling people off the waitlist?  anyone have any idea how many people are still on the waitlist for writing/direcitng?





Faranaksn said:


> I'm curious to see how many have been put on waitlist too!



I may be wrong but I do believe that they're still calling. People are added to the WhatsApp group almost everyday saying that they've been recently offered spots. 
Also from what I gathered, there were at least 12-15 of us that deferred (myself included), and that's only the reported deferrals, there might have been more. I don't know size of the waitlist but there should be some spots available at the moment. I also know people that were accepted off the waitlist but might not go because as for now fall semester may be fully online (they haven't announced it but judging by current status in NYC I'd say it's highly possible).


----------



## emmk

are those who have been taken off the WL being contacted via call first and then email, or one or the other? i'm concerned as i haven't been in the country since april due to covid, and my phone can't be reached unless i roam. would appreciate any input! (also tysm to everyone who has provided info thus far!)


----------



## qsjourney

emmk said:


> are those who have been taken off the WL being contacted via call first and then email, or one or the other? i'm concerned as i haven't been in the country since april due to covid, and my phone can't be reached unless i roam. would appreciate any input! (also tysm to everyone who has provided info thus far!)



Not taken off the WL but also international here. They first called me and I didn't pick up. When they couldn't reach me, they sent me an email asking me to call them. I imagined the process is the same. I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## emmk

qsjourney said:


> Not taken off the WL but also international here. They first called me and I didn't pick up. When they couldn't reach me, they sent me an email asking me to call them. I imagined the process is the same. I wouldn't worry about it!


amazing, tysm for the input i really appreciate it


----------



## luvsmoveeze

Chelsie said:


> I found out today that I got accepted off the waitlist for directing with a scholarship. Is anyone in the same boat or knows more information about tuition costs for 2020? I'm very concerned about the price point. Even with the scholarship, it's still a ridiculous amount.


did you accept?  do you know how many others are on the WL?


----------



## luvsmoveeze

luvsmoveeze said:


> did you accept?  do you know how many others are on the WL?





luvsmoveeze said:


> did you accept?  do you know how many others are on the WL?


and btw, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Chris W

Thank you @Jian Wang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## qsjourney

emmk said:


> amazing, tysm for the input i really appreciate it



You're very welcome   Happy to help.



luvsmoveeze said:


> did you accept?  do you know how many others are on the WL?



I don't know if they'll share this kind of info, but I'm sure they are still admitting people off the WL at the moment. 

I know that when they first called to notify accepted students they would ask people on the phone if they would attend the program this year because they were compiling the waitlist. But back then (early or mid-March) everyone thought the fall semester would be in-person. Situation changed, therefore many students, myself included, decided to defer even though we initially answered yes to the question. So they are admitting many people off the WL in order to maintain the class size.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

qsjourney said:


> You're very welcome   Happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they'll share this kind of info, but I'm sure they are still admitting people off the WL at the moment.
> 
> I know that when they first called to notify accepted students they would ask people on the phone if they would attend the program this year because they were compiling the waitlist. But back then (early or mid-March) everyone thought the fall semester would be in-person. Situation changed, therefore many students, myself included, decided to defer even though we initially answered yes to the question. So they are admitting many people off the WL in order to maintain the class size.


thank you - very nice of you to reply - have a great day!


----------



## lulalalulala

Hi guys, I'm off the waitlist! So surprised to receive Eric's email. Does anybody know whatsapp group and can pull me in. Thank you so much. I have many question


----------



## luvsmoveeze

anyone know if the Waitlist is still alive?


----------



## luvsmoveeze

lulalalulala said:


> Hi guys, I'm off the waitlist! So surprised to receive Eric's email. Does anybody know whatsapp group and can pull me in. Thank you so much. I have many question


congratulations!  do you know if they are still pulling people off the WL or is it game over?


----------



## thearkwashere

Hi guys, I just got an email from Eric yesterday informing me I was taken off of the waitlist. So it is possibly still alive~! Gdluck to the rest of you guys.


----------



## lulalalulala

luvsmoveeze said:


> congratulations!  do you know if they are still pulling people off the WL or is it game over?


Sorry I don't know. But according to #312 post. Yes!


----------



## luvsmoveeze

thearkwashere said:


> Hi guys, I just got an email from Eric yesterday informing me I was taken off of the waitlist. So it is possibly still alive~! Gdluck to the rest of you guys.


how long do you have to let them know after they pull you off the waitlist?


----------



## luvsmoveeze

luvsmoveeze said:


> how long do you have to let them know after they pull you off the waitlist?


and congrats!


luvsmoveeze said:


> how long do you have to let them know after they pull you off the waitlist?


and congrats!


----------



## thearkwashere

luvsmoveeze said:


> how long do you have to let them know after they pull you off the waitlist?


Don't know, they didn't specify - I accepted the offer a couple of days after I received my acceptance letter


----------



## Chris W

Columbia Private Group has been added:





__





						PRIVATE CLUB - Columbia University
					





					www.filmschool.org
				




Join to get an Columbia badge and access to the private Columbia forum on this site.


----------



## runningupthathill

jioh said:


> I’ve just talked to Eric (by WhatsApp call) and I got accepted too! With a scholarship!!!


Hi! Do you mind if I ask how generous your scholarship was?


----------

